# ripulire un pò gentoo

## funkoolow

Salve a tutti,

forse farò inorridire (giustamente) qualcuno per quanto segue, ma siccome la mia gentoo box è in evoluzione mi pare dal lontano 2004 e non ho ricevuto una formazione esattamente canonica in gnu/linux (anzi diciamo pure che ho sempre accroccato quanto capivo fino ad ottenere il risultato!), oggi vorrei provare a cominciare "ripulire" un pò il mio serverino correggendo eventuali evidenti contraddizioni dovute a carenza di manutenzione (e capacità).

quindi tanto per cominciare chiederei a chiunque ne avesse voglia, un parere su eventuali servizi ritenuti non più utili attualmente in funzione sulla mia macchina: ecco la lista

```
rc-status --all

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 modules                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 lvm                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 device-mapper                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 root                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 hotplug                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 autofs                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 mysql                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 apache2                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 atd                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 ddclient                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 fuse                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 pure-ftpd                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 rsyncd                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 sendmail                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 udev                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 devfs                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 savecache                                                                                                                                      [  stopped  ]

 killprocs                                                                                                                                      [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                                                                                                       [  stopped  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

per dire, ricordo che a suo tempo c'erano diverse scuole di pensiero su come far girare l'automounting. Recentemente mi sono affidato ad autofs (con cui mi trovo discretamente a parte qualche piccolo problema di cui non è utile parlare in questo post), ma ora ho difficoltà a ricordare cosa fosse a far girare il vecchio sistema (hotplug? hald?) e se ora posso provvedere a stoppare il servizio e rimuoverlo dalla sequenza di avvio.

Insomma, sono pronto a ricevere suggerimenti (e improperi) da chiunque volesse segnalarmi evidenti inutili eredità nel mio sistema  :Smile: 

grazie a tutti come sempre.

----------

## xdarma

Mi trovo in una situazione simile: grande ignoranza e miniserver casalingo :-)

Ho appena finito l'installazione e confrontando i servizi che hai riportato con i miei, non trovo:

lvm, device-mapper, dbus, autofs, netmount, xdm, atd.

Ovviamente non significa che non ti servano, dipende da cosa ci fai.

Ne mancano anche altri tipo mysql o pure-ftpd ma per adesso non mi interessano e non penso di installarli.

Invece, se ti può essere utile, stavo pensando di aggiungere questi alla mia macchina:

lm_sensors, fancontrol, hdparm, smartmontools, logrotate, tmpwatch e (spero) apcupsd.

Ciao.

----------

## Realnot

Nel momento in cui capisci cosa fa un servizio, capisci anche se puo' esserti utile o meno. Indipendentemente dal fatto che la macchina sia datata, saprai tu cosa vuoi farci o no? certo, per me ci sono servizi inutili, basandomi pero' sulla mia configurazione o sulle mie esigenze. Come possiamo sapere noi quali siano le tue?

----------

## djinnZ

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

>  *rc-status --all wrote:*   
> 
> Runlevel: boot
> 
>  hwclock                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]
> ...

 sugli improperi ti accontento subito... usare i tag correttamente immagino che sia sempre una sttesa eccessiva.

Se non li usi i servizi in rosso li puoi eliminare o crearti dei runlevel ad hoc (quelli in verde se non sai come funzioano lasciali come sono). Non sono di genio per applicarmi ma non vedo nulla di strano nei servizi che hai attivato a parte la ridondanza tra ntp-client/ntp-server e atd/cron.

boot lascialo com'è, non ti cambia la vita eliminare lvm e devmap, al massimo ne ricavi ulteriori rogne.

Potresti disabilitare l'hotplug per net.* .

A naso mi pare che potresti anche togliere qualcosa d'altro ma la differenza sarebbe che li porti dal runlevel default a "Dynamic Runlevel: needed".

Controlla le dipendenze tra gli script.

----------

